# Bumpers



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever used the newmann&bennets or scott's that gundog supply sell's?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought mine from them but I got the lucky dog brand. No complaints after about 6 years. The Neuman bumpers look to be comparable but I've seen folks that have some with the valve messed up. But that could be because they let the dogs chew on them or something.

But overall if I had to buy new ones, I'd stil get luck dog brand.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i like the old newmans the were valveless and a lil harder my preferd bumper is ez rotaional


----------



## JeffRogers (Feb 15, 2008)

I use alot of scotts no complaints they hold up pretty well a decent bumper for the money.....


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've a couple 20yr-old NBs that still have their valves (and seem identical in composition to another bought two or three years ago), and while I certainly don't use them daily, they've been a good investment in terms of longevity - and I do actually use the valves for some applications. But EZ-Rotationals (which Gundog Supply sells under a generic "firm knobby plastic" label) are a whole lot cheaper and have held up well for me, too.

(Brad, don't leave those Lucky Dogs in the sun too long. I had some orange ones essentially melt and get gummy/sticky on their surfaces in the bed of my truck.)


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I buy the seconds from Neuman and Bennets direct they are cheaper and I can not find the differences between them and the firsts.


----------



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

I have had the Neuman and Bennets seconds going on four years no problems. You can't tell the differance. The only thing i have noticed is younger dogs find them harder to hold when wet. But the learn to adapt and over come. Just contact Neuman and Bennets and get some of the seconds you will like.


----------

